# Plasmakugel Funktionsweise /Selber bauen



## eDDii (5. Januar 2004)

moin

wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist eine Plasmakugel selber zu bauen !? hab mal im web gesucht aber nicht wirklich das richtige gefunden weiß so halbwegs wie sie funktioniert ...

also wenn einer ne idee hat, es schonmal gemacht hat oder meint das das nicht möglich ist bitte melden ( :

danke 
bye


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2004)

Irgendwie bezweifel ich das, komisch, warum nur, aber lassen wir das, ich bin kein Techniker. 

Aber ich bitte dich eine Sache einzuhalten: unsere Netiquette, danke.


----------



## chibisuke (5. Januar 2004)

Das Funktionsprinzp ist ganz simpel, aber ich würde dir trotzdem empfehlen die Finger davon zu lassen..

Die dabei entstehende Spannung ist zwar prinziell nicht gefählich auch wenn es sich dabei um mehrere tausend Volt handelt. Aber wenn der Schwingkrei schlecht eingestellt ist, verursacht er extrem schwere Störfelder, des weiteren ist die Spannung bei einem schlecht eingestellen system auch nicht mehr so ungefählich...

Der prinzielle Aufbau entsprecht dem eines Tesla-Trafos. Dabei handelt es sich um einen Hochfrequenz, Hochspannungs transformator der auf einem elektrischen Schwingkreis im Resonazbetrieb, einer Luftspule und einem Frequenzgenerator besteht.
Achtung: Hochspannungsbauelemente verwenden

Die von einem Tesla-Trafo erzeugte Spannung von bis zu 30000V und höher ist im allgemeinen, wenn er gut eingestellt ist ungefählich. Jedoch die Temperatur der Plasmastrahlen ist etwas anderes, diese können bis weit über 1000C° erreichen, und ein direkter kontakt mit der Haut führt zu schwersten Verbrennungen.

Aufgebaut wird er auf einem Serienschwingkreis, welcher aus einem Seriell geschalteten Kondensator und einer Spule besteht, welchen noch ein Widerstand zur strombegrenzung vorgeschalten wird. Daran angeschlossen ist ein Frequenzgenerator der genau die Resonanzfrequenz des Schwingkreises erzeugt. Die in dem Schwingkreis bewegte Ladung und damit auch die Spannung schaukelt sich auf, das dabei an der Spule entstehende Magnetfeld wird an eine Luftspule übertragen deren beiden enden eines am underen ende des glaskolbens, eine in einem Glas isoliertem innenkolben sich befinden.

Für nähere informationen zum Tesla Trafo kannst du z.B. diese Seite hier Besuchen http://www.hcrs.at/VTTESLA.HTM 

Aus dieser Page wird unter anderem noch ein größerer Teslatrafo gezeigt der seine Resonanzfrequenz durch eine Lichtbogenverbindung erzeugt. Diese sind für Experimente damit aber eher ungeeignet, die Gefahren sind einfach viel zu hoch.


----------



## Klon (5. Januar 2004)

Schwierig gestalltet sich mir auch die Füllung der Kugel mit der entsprechenden Edelgasmischung (die dann ja wie oben super detailiert beschrieben) ionisiert wird was die leuchtenden Ströme entstehen läßt, durch einen "Hobbybastler".

Ich würd die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## chibisuke (5. Januar 2004)

edelgasmischung? ein Teslatrafo arbeitet auch in luft ;-)

Die Luft wird durch ein zusammenwirken von Spannung, Hochfrequenz und Temperatur ionisiert, das genügt...

Auf der page die ich genannt habe wird z.B. ein experiment mit einem solchen Tesla Trafo gezeigt, und einfach der Phasenanschluss einer glühbirne auf den torus eines Tesla Trafos verbunden. das Ergebnis sieht schon aus wie so eine Plasmakugel.

Von daher einfach eine große glühbirne benutzen, aber achtung! die anschlüsse solten gut isoliert werden um nicht beabsichtigte entladungen wie sie bei einem Tesla Trafo auftreten zu vermeiden. 

Zwar ist wie bereits gesagt ein elektrischer Kontakt ungefährlich, *das aus eigener Erfahrung weiß*, man spührt bei einem rein elektrischen Kontakt der z.B. mit einem Drahtstück hergestellt wird, ganz kurz eine art leichtes unangenehmes Grippeln, aber sobald der Kontakt hergestellt ist, ist dies auch weg. Jedoch nicht zu unterstätzen ist das die Temperatur von Ionisierter Luft eben extrem hoch ist, was zu schweren Verbrennungen führen kann. 

Entsprechend gilt. Isolieren, Isolieren und nochmals Isolieren.

Als Alternative zu einer Glühbirne bietet sich aber auch ein Feinmaschiges Drahtgeflecht an.


----------



## Klon (6. Januar 2004)

Die handelsüblichen Plasmakugeln arbeiten aber mit Edelgasmischungen wie sie in Leuchtstoffröhren zu finden sind (Halogenide?).

Ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus wie du, aber ich denke troztdem sollte man sowas nur selber baun wenn man an einer technischen Hochschule ist o.Ä., bzw. wenn man auf das Repertoir eines Prof's und der entsprechenden Materialien verfügen kann.


----------



## chibisuke (6. Januar 2004)

Ja viele sind gefüllt, um höhere bauteiltoleranzen zu erlauben, ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.

Wie haben in der Schule selbst vor einiger Zeit einen Tesla Trafo gebaut, allerdings einen großen, und ich kann sagen, das es gar nicht schwer ist.

Man braucht auch kaum irgendwelche besondernen sachen. ein paar hochspannungs Kondensatoren und 2 Spulen, und dazu noch einen schönen Shunt. Und wenn man richtig große Spannungen braucht, dann braucht man noch 2 Schrauben um ene Funkenstrecke zu bauen und einen Hochspannungstrafo, mit etwa 7kV Ausgangsspannung, bei kleineren wie sie in diesen Kugeln benutzt werden, ist ein einfacher Frequenzgenerator ausreichend... sowas läst sich z.B. mit einem astabilen Multivibrator aufbauen, mit einem Trimpoti kann man dann die Kippzeit einstellen und damit die Spannung anpasse.


----------



## Tobias K. (7. Januar 2004)

moin


Hab mal selbst eine Plasmakugel mit einer grüößeren Glühbirne und eine Autozündspule gebaut. Da sollte man dann aber nciht mit den Fingern an die Kugel kommen, tut nämlich ganz schön Weh! 
Sah aber hammer aus!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## 047494ztudshsi (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde ihnen raten die Finger davon zu lassen.

Es handelt sich nämlich bei der Spannung um mehrere 1000V.Es muss nur etwas schlecht eingestellt sein und es besteht Lebensgefahr!

   Nicht selber Bauen!!


----------



## FLASH125 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi bin neu hir wie stellt man sowas ein ?


----------



## PC Heini (7. Dezember 2010)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Was willste denn einstellen?
Lese auch mal die Boardhilfe durch. Dort wird beschrieben, wie man was einfügen kann.


----------



## sheel (7. Dezember 2010)

Er meint wohl eher die Plasmakugel...

@047494ztudshsi: Musstest du deswegen einen 6 Jahre alten Beitrag wieder ausgraben?


----------

